# Rockman XP212



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For you Rockman freaks (like me) here is a super rare amp. The elusive Rockman XP212. Very few of these were ever made. Combines the XPR rack with combo amp. This is the ultimate in terms of combos that SR&D ever put out. I got this one from a dude in NYC about 4 years ago.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> For you Rockman freaks (like me) here is a super rare amp. The elusive Rockman XP212. Very few of these were ever made. Combines the XPR rack with combo amp. This is the ultimate in terms of combos that SR&D ever put out. I got this one from a dude in NYC about 4 years ago.


I had an XPR...wish I never sold it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jaymeister said:


> I had an XPR...wish I never sold it.


At one time or another, I have had most SR&D products. I have had a few XPR's and should not have gotten rid of them. Every year they get pricier.


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, they made 3 'combos' IIRC. The A12-50 - a 1x12", 50Watt, based on the Ultimatum Distortion pedal (rare), the XPR212 below (which is ultra rare), and another one based on the XPR that had 2x50Watt amps, 2x6" speakers, and you could separate the speakers to get the wider stereo affect.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, the latter was the XP100 and was (is) a very cool little amp. I still have one of those as well. I use it like an amp head and run it through a Marshall cab. Great little amp. You can still get those but the prices have more than doubled since I got mine. The A12-50 I had for some time but as you say, it was based on the Ultimatum distortion circuit and although a nice amp, I never got totally into that one. You can also find the Ultimatum pedal with some patience and searching.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jaymeister said:


> I had an XPR...wish I never sold it.


...DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So there are a few people that were or are into the Rockman gear. Anybody else dig this stuff? The Smart Gate is up there with the best in noise gates.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


>


...that's the one i had!

damn...

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Got to be some more Rockman lovers out there in Canada. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, I still have my XP100, although it's in storage over at my friends place. The distortion effect on that amp is just amazing and it's no slouch at the clean sounds either. I used to use it with a band I was in back in the mid 90's and everybody really liked the sound of it. The interesting thing is, I have a Simon and Patrick acoustic with an L.R. Baggs pickup in it which I'd use with the amp sometimes, and if I stood in a certain area, even with the clean setting, I'd get feedback coming off the open A string that sounded exactly like the fedback note at the beginning of the Beatles song, "I Feel Fine." At first it was kind of cool but it got a little annoying after a while. :smile:


GuitarsCanada said:


> Got to be some more Rockman lovers out there in Canada. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had my XP212 put away for about 6 months or so. Dragged it out today and man, nothing on earth sounds like that thing. Love that amp. There is nothing that comes close to it's crunch.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


>



...that's the one i used to own and stupidly sold. it was almost $1500 new, and i got maybe two bills for it.

-dh


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I remember reading about that a few years ago. I also play that riff. :smile:



Paul said:


> I believe the the feedback in "I Feel Fine" was John's J160E, so it makes sense that an acoustic feeding back would be close to the right sound.
> 
> I know a guy who can pick up on the note that is feeding back, and dive right into the "I Feel Fine" riff in the correct key. Very cool.


----------



## King20 (Oct 22, 2010)

*I got my Rockman XP212 directly from Gary Pihl of Boston.*

I think only a handfull of Rockman XP212 Combo amps, maybe under 12 were ever made. Thank God I'm from the Boston aera. I actually has 2 of them for my set-up. I bought them for only $800.00 each from Boston's stand in guitarist Gary Pihl. I think he was on the 3rd Stage Album. Does anyone know what they are worth these days? KB


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

King20 said:


> I think only a handfull of Rockman XP212 Combo amps, maybe under 12 were ever made. Thank God I'm from the Boston aera. I actually has 2 of them for my set-up. I bought them for only $800.00 each from Boston's stand in guitarist Gary Pihl. I think he was on the 3rd Stage Album. Does anyone know what they are worth these days? KB


Its hard to put a price tag on these as they very rarely come up for sale. It's one of those things that really goes based on what someone is willing to pay for it and any given time. I could not see one going for any less that $1200 though and the high end really depends on the buyer.


----------



## King20 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Rockman XP 212*

Thanks a Million Guitars Canada for that info on the Rockman and sorry about the my spelling. KB


----------

